# AGR Credit Card



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 22, 2011)

I got an e-mail a few weeks ago about the AGR Mastercard. After doing some quick math comparing the bonuses from our current credit card, it seems like a really good deal - especially considering the bonuses Amtrak/Chase are giving right now. First of all, you get 12,000 bonus AGR points. Secondly, you get a free companion coupon.

1) The 12,000 bonus miles is applied in two ways: 6,000 directly to your AGR account, and 6,000 on your credit card. How are points on your credit card different from points in your AGR account? And how do you transfer them from your credit card to your AGR account so you can use them (or do you need to)?

2)The fine print says that the bonus points and the companion ticket take 6-8 weeks to show up after your first purchase. However, it also says that depending on your credit rating, you qualify for one of two different cards (World and Platinum), and that the two cards have "different costs and benefits." We ended up getting the lower-level Platinum card, and none of the paperwork that came with the card says anything about the bonus points or the companion coupon. Does this mean that these two promotions are only for those who qualified for the World card?


----------



## jb64 (Jan 22, 2011)

I can't answer your second question, but I can your first. I found the language very confusing, too. Basically, all 12000 points posted at the same time on my AGR account, but not until the billing cycle for the credit card was over and Chase transferred all the points, including the points for purchases. That 12000 won't show up until after the billing cycle closes of your first purchase.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 22, 2011)

I also can not answer the second part, but can the first.

The bonus is paid 1/2 by Chase and 1/2 by AGR itself. So AGR (in this case) will post 6,000 points to your account. Chase will add their 6,000 points to your first billing cycle. So if you charge say $500 during that cycle, Chase will transfer 6,500 points to AGR!




And usually the transfers from Chase to AGR are on the day following your closing date. If your billing cycle ends on the 10th, the points are in your AGR account on the 11th - if not on the 12th!


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 22, 2011)

Whats this 30,000 bonus point thing that they are now advertising?


----------



## boxcar479 (Jan 22, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Whats this 30,000 bonus point thing that they are now advertising?


I got that too! But it ends 01/31/2011. Probably just a teaser. I've applied a few months back for the card and was DENIED. They just put that out for those of us who they know they won't give credit too :lol:


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 23, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Whats this 30,000 bonus point thing that they are now advertising?


Something that makes those of us who got a 5,000 point bonus for signing up grind our teeth.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 23, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> Whats this 30,000 bonus point thing that they are now advertising?


False advertising


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 25, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Whats this 30,000 bonus point thing that they are now advertising?
> ...



Really? I'm hoping it's false, because I missed it  . It looks like you apply as normal, but add in a special code D8MZ:

special code

. I was happy to get 12,000 points... but 30,000 would have been a lot better!


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Jan 25, 2011)

I went back and looked at the application again, and saw that there was no place to put a special code. After some searching, it appears that certain offers are tied to certain AGR accounts. When you apply, your AGR number tells Chase what offers you're eligible for. So, finding the code on the internet doesn't do much if you didn't receive it.


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 25, 2011)

That 30,000 point offer sounds suspicious as I canot find anyone who has ever received it. I just applied and after being turned down twice got "instant approval" at a 19.6% interest rate and supposedly 30,000 points. We will see.

Jolly for them with that criminal 20% interest rate as I always pay off my credit cards upon receipt.


----------

